# Can’t get cash out



## Bjewelld (Sep 16, 2021)

I had a fare yesterday morning at 11:35 from airport and when I tried to cash out I keep getting an error msg saying their services are experiencing issues , try again later. What the heck is going on ? It’s been HOURS and I’m still getting this error msg. Has anyone else had this problem in the last 24 hours? And do you know what is going on with this ?


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

People have been reporting cash out problems in different markets for the last couple weeks now. As always, Uber is useless with support, just acknowledging there is an issue and saying try again later. So far I haven't had this issue, fingers crossed.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Once you hit $1000 you cant cash out either
So if you are using a debit or need cash make sure you dont go over or you wont get paid till monday


----------



## Bjewelld (Sep 16, 2021)

Bjewelld said:


> I had a fare yesterday morning at 11:35 from airport and when I tried to cash out I keep getting an error msg saying their services are experiencing issues , try again later. What the heck is going on ? It’s been HOURS and I’m still getting this error msg. Has anyone else had this problem in the last 24 hours? And do you know what is going on with this ?


----------



## Bjewelld (Sep 16, 2021)

$1000 ? In a week? Hahaha Podunk ,AL doesn’t have enough people to make $1000 in a month ! And I only drive part time , so I’m sure that’s not the problem lol


----------



## Lazy Suzan (Sep 9, 2021)

Bjewelld said:


> I had a fare yesterday morning at 11:35 from airport and when I tried to cash out I keep getting an error msg saying their services are experiencing issues , try again later. What the heck is going on ? It’s been HOURS and I’m still getting this error msg. Has anyone else had this problem in the last 24 hours? And do you know what is going on with this ?


Hungry? Need money for gas?


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Lazy Suzan said:


> Hungry? Need money for gas?


Some people just like to cash out after every night because why the **** let uber keep it. Why let it build up only to potentially have it ripped away either by uber for some bs reason, or falling victim of the latest scam? Maybe they were looking forward to some extra spending cash for a night on the town (half the reason most people do this business, extra spending cash).


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Lazy Suzan said:


> Hungry? Need money for gas?


Why you coming at her? You don't know her, or her circumstances. She may indeed be hungry, who are you to judge?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Lazy Suzan said:


> Learn to budget your money. The cash out feature is for low IQ idiots who can't budget.


Posts like yours are for mean and rude people who judge someone without knowing them, or their situation, or why they asked the question.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bjewelld said:


> I keep getting an error msg saying their services are experiencing issues , try again later. What the heck is going on ?


Uber accountants are experienced at creating i$$ues that enable their ability to earn more free interest$ by holding on to your money longer.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Lazy Suzan said:


> She didn't say it but it is likely. Most of these threads are people panicking because they need the money for gas or food or drugs so they make an account to come on here and beg for help because they are waiting on Rohit to answer them back.


Nevertheless, why be rude to someone when you don't know anything about them? I suggest being a human. It's liberating.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

And to bring it back to topic, I cash out EVERY time I drive at the end of my shift, because I don't trust uber with my money. Happy to pay the 50c for the peace of mind. People do different things for different reasons. In my case I don't need the money immediately, but I don't want to get scammed or have uber have some screwup that prevents me from getting paid.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Why leave money on the table when you can put it in YOUR POCKET once a day and not worry about someone or something stopping you when YOU DO need it?


I dont think your money is FDIC protected in their accounts ...


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

i can cash out over a 1000 on instant pay and up to 2000 in a week,anything over that is paid out in weekly payout


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> i can cash out over a 1000 on instant pay and up to 2000 in a week,anything over that is paid out in weekly payout


What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas
If mine goes over 1k I cant cash out
to a debit card or the associated bank account
I been burning about $225 a week in gas


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

We don't have to wait for anything. She doesn't owe you, or anyone else any explanations for why she might want the money that she legitimately WORKED for. After a year of COVID layoffs, etc...who knows what her situation might be? At least she isn't depending on the government for handouts.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas
> If mine goes over 1k I cant cash out
> to a debit card or the associated bank account
> I been burning about $225 a week in gas


they do that to people with questionable morals..lol (JK)


----------



## Bjewelld (Sep 16, 2021)

Bjewelld said:


> $1000 ? In a week? Hahaha Podunk ,AL doesn’t have enough people to make $1000 in a month ! And I only drive part time , so I’m sure that’s not the problem lol


And yes, I agree Uber support I is lack luster to put it nicely. They can’t even help on a screwed up fare in the moment. I surely don’t believe they would resolve this problem. lol


----------



## Bjewelld (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks to all those that tried to defend me. If I read correctly that person got banned so it’s over. I don’t worry about peoples attacks. I personally think they are cowards hiding behind a computer or phone screen to bully others. Sad but true more than you know. But the “reason” I want my money is .. it’s MY money, I earned it “ plain and simple lol Thanks for the info and the kind words everyone.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bjewelld said:


> Thanks to all those that tried to defend me. If I read correctly that person got banned so it’s over. I don’t worry about peoples attacks. I personally think they are cowards hiding behind a computer or phone screen to bully others. Sad but true more than you know. But the “reason” I want my money is .. it’s MY money, I earned it “ plain and simple lol Thanks for the info and the kind words everyone.


The banned person is a guy whose original account was banned a while ago. He keeps signing up with new ones and, as soon as they realise it's him again, the moderators ban each new account he opens.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 615852


Ya... I think you're confusing Astroglide for troll lube.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

I like the weekly Lyft deposit myself.

If done your way, I might come to the realization that I drive strictly for McDonalds Apple Fritters.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Brotherlove said:


> I like the weekly Lyft deposit myself.
> 
> If done your way, I might come to the realization that I drive strictly for McDonalds Apple Fritters.


Banana pudding...... Deal


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

You want your money too fast.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Ya... I think you're confusing Astroglide for troll lube.


What's "Astroglide"?


----------

